# Cable speed test



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

For months, I couldn't understand why my super duper fast fast laptop was slowing down sometimes, even like the letters I'm typing sometimes one, pause, two , pause. Or that little wheel spins on and on. So I go to speedtest.com and see about my cable. I'm paying for 50mbps. I have tested at 30, 27, so I call the cable company and she said she'll switch me to a different tower.

So at 3am the other morning, it's slowing again, and even the speedtest is taking a long time to download. My speed is at 17mbps!!!!! Not acceptable. 

They don't have a plan with more mbps. In fact no other cable/internet in this area! I am like super stuck. It's just not right that one pays for 50 and gets 17. It's like cheating.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are they using the "up to" when they mention your speed? That's what the sat companies do. 

And I think you mean speedtest.net.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I get up to 12Mbps but tested at 16.7 !!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Robin, yes, Up to. The rob people that way. Up to isn't fair. 

NM, how fast is your pc with 12 or 16.7 mbps?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Don"t have any problems other than when having heavy storms.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have no problems at 50 mbps


----------

